# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Russian weird village names

## kalinka_vinnie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRS5J7Qx ... rch=Russia 
I really didn't understand what is so funny with these Russian village names, could some one explain?  ::  
мошонки
хачики
пысса
попки 
thanks!

----------


## Bisquit

Well, since village names are proper nouns one should capitalize the first letter. Well, let's start 
Мошонки - Scrotums.
Хачики - "хачик" is abusive nickname of people from Caucasus and Middle Asia.
Пысса - doesn't ring a bell to me, maybe they found it funny because it sounds like "писать" - to wee. 
Попки - Butts.

----------


## RusskiSlav

Well, this isn't really a village, it's more of a city, but I've always like the name Nizhnevartovsk. It's such a cool name  ::  and it's fun to say ::

----------


## Vadim84

Here are some "Russian weird village names":  http://www.from-ua.com/kio/4381ae5f819a5/   ::   ::   ::

----------

